# 8'2" Boss V



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

8'2" flat top Boss v, has brand new cutting edges, and motor is one season old, with no use. Plow was a backup that was used for about 8 hours 2 seasons ago, and none last season.

Old style lights, both buckets are good and turn signal lenses are good. Needs nothing and is ready to work.

Plow and joystick controller only. Text for pictures, 3302017701

$3250.00, in NE OH. Only trade I'm interested in is 9'2" DXT.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm interested


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Text me for pictures. 3302017701. I also have a set of Boss wings for it that have to go with it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Back from the dead. This was a backup plow last winter and this winter. We've put about 10 hours on it total. Wings are no longer available. 

2k plow only. 3302017701


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Does the extension cord come with it...?
Asking for a friend....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Does the extension cord come with it...?
> Asking for a friend....


LMAO...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr.Markus said:


> Does the extension cord come with it...?
> Asking for a friend....


Actually that's not an extension cord in the sense you're thinking. It's an alarm system loop cord.

But no...even though I know you need all the spares you can get, it does not include an extension cord.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Pffft. Good luck with the sale,
No longer interested, free bump....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I suppose if you drove from Kannada all the way to the great state of Ohio I could spring for an ultra HD extension cord to be included. 

With the promise that you tattoo on your forehead large enough to read in the reflection of the windshield and in the rear view mirror "did I unplug my truck this morning?"


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You're really not up on sales etiquette are you...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

1750. Hook it up and go plow snow. Or water. Or extension cords. Whatever you desire.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Solddddddd....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

*Turns around, googling tattoo removal...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mr.Markus said:


> *Turns around, googling tattoo removal...


*grinder works*


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mr.Markus said:


> You're really not up on sales etiquette are you...
> View attachment 179095


We have also had 23 presidents


----------

